# didn't suspect



## Seeda

みんなさん、こんにちは

I would like to compliment a Japanese friend of mine because he translated a Mandarin song for me, by saying:

"_I *didn't suspect* you were that good at Chinese_."

Does it make sense if I put it this way:

中国語がなんて得意だったと思いませんでした。


----------



## Aoyama

Pas mal, avec la petite remarque que tu laisses de côté "you were THAT good" (sonnani tokui/umakatta).
Donc (pardon, je ne peux pas écrire en japonais avec ce PC) :
中国語がなんてsonnani得意だった/umakattaと思いませんでした/to omowanakatta。


----------



## Juuuergen

What about this?

「中国語がぞんなに上手なはずはありませんでした。」


----------



## Seeda

Aoyama said:


> Pas mal, avec la petite remarque que tu laisses de côté "you were THAT good" (sonnani tokui/umakatta).
> Donc (pardon, je ne peux pas écrire en japonais avec ce PC) :
> 中国語がなんてsonnani得意だった/umakattaと思いませんでした/to omowanakatta。


 
Je ne fais plus de japonais depuis un petit bout de temps donc je crois que j'ai manqué de clarté dans ma tentative. C'est de fait avec なんて que je voulais rendre _that_, mais そんなに est sûrement bien plus approprié, de même que うまい par rapport à 得意, je pense. Merci, Aoyama.



Juuuergen said:


> What about this?
> 
> 「中国語がぞんなに上手なはずはありませんでした。」


 
I'm not too familiar with はず, but Tangorin says it has to do with expectation, is it so? Well, if I translated your sentence back into English, it'd be, _I didn't expect you to be that good at Chinese / your Chinese to be that good_, which is pretty much the same thing. I'll probably opt for this, thank you for your input.


----------



## Aoyama

...はずはありません is more like "(you are) not supposed to ...


----------



## Juuuergen

Aoyama said:


> ...はずはありません is more like "(you are) not supposed to ...



Really? Well I am no means a native speaker, but according to my textbook (Yookoso!: Continuing With Contemporary Japanese) はず can be translated as "I expect that; it is expected that; I am sure that; ought to; no wonder; is supposed to; I assume that...". It is noted that the construction is used to "express the speaker's expectation that something was, is, or will be true", "based on reliable information or strong evidence."

I think this case fits that explanation....but perhaps in another dialect or way of speaking はず could mean "supposed to".


----------



## Flaminius

Really.  中国語が*そ*んなに上手なはずはありませんでした does not mean "I didn't expect..."

はずはない is, at least here, identical to ないはずだ.  The above sentence cannot be used for a second person so let me create another sentence:
君が中国語がそんなにうまいはずはない。

The speaker refutes a claim that the listener is good at Chinese.


----------



## Juuuergen

Ooops, I didn't mean to type ぞ. 

So you can't use はず　in this case?


----------



## kort oo!s

I think 「中国語がぞんなに上手なはずはありませんでした。」is a judgement you come to, that 相手は中国語が上手な可能性はない，あなたの判断によれば。And IMO, I thought it could only mean your FORMAL judgement, no kidding. 
I'm not a native speak, so take discretion pls.


----------



## Wishfull

Seeda said:


> "_I *didn't suspect* you were that good at Chinese_."



そんなに中国語がお上手とは、思ってもみませんでした。
そんなに中国語がお上手だったとは、思ってもみませんでした。
そんなに中国語がお上手とは、思っていませんでした。
そんなに中国語がお達者でいらっしゃったなんて、思いもよりませんでした。
そんなに中国語がお達者とは、思いもよりませんでした。
そんなに中国語がお上手とは！　おみそれ（御見逸れ）いたしました。
中国語がそんなに得意でいらっしゃたとは、思いもよりませんでした。
中国語がそんなにお上手だとは（ちっとも）知りませんでした。
are usual, natural Japaneses.


----------



## akimura

Seeda said:


> 中国語がなんて得意だったと思いませんでした。



Let's make it "中国語がなんて*こんなに*（or *そんなに*/*あんなに）*得意だったと*は*思いませんでした" to have a more natural sounding sentence.  The differences between one another are:こんなに is close to the first person (you).  You are supposed to use it when you have the Chinese lyrics at hand.

そんなに is close to the second person (your Japanese friend).  You are supposed to use it when your Japanese friend have the Chinese lyrics at hand.

あんなに is close to neither the first person (you) nor the second person (your Japanese friend).  You are supposed to use it when the Chinese lyrics is somewhere else.​


----------



## Seeda

Wishfull said:


> そんなに中国語がお上手とは、思ってもみませんでした。
> そんなに中国語がお上手だったとは、思ってもみませんでした。
> そんなに中国語がお上手とは、思っていませんでした。
> そんなに中国語がお達者でいらっしゃったなんて、思いもよりませんでした。
> そんなに中国語がお達者とは、思いもよりませんでした。
> そんなに中国語がお上手とは！　おみそれ（御見逸れ）いたしました。
> 中国語がそんなに得意でいらっしゃたとは、思いもよりませんでした。
> 中国語がそんなにお上手だとは（ちっとも）知りませんでした。
> are usual, natural Japaneses.


 
So many structures I don't know  I think I'll stick with 思っていませんでした or 知りませんでした.
ありがとうございます



akimura said:


> Let's make it "中国語がなんて*こんなに*（or *そんなに*/*あんなに）*得意だったと*は*思いませんでした" to have a more natural sounding sentence. The differences between one another are:
> こんなに is close to the first person (you). You are supposed to use it when you have the Chinese lyrics at hand.
> 
> そんなに is close to the second person (your Japanese friend). You are supposed to use it when your Japanese friend have the Chinese lyrics at hand.
> 
> あんなに is close to neither the first person (you) nor the second person (your Japanese friend). You are supposed to use it when the Chinese lyrics is somewhere else.​


 
Ah I see! it's surprising that this rule works in a such context. I have to use こんなに then. 
ありがとうございます


----------

